# Nice solos for alto



## LittleBeth

My boyfriend and I are going on a music tour next year, and we'd quite like to do something for voice/piano while we're out there. Other than some of the obvious ones, I'm not really sure of something quite interesting and nice to sing for an alto voice (fairly low at that, I'm such a man). Is there anything anyone could suggest? It doesn't necessarily need to be classical, just something really nice to sing.
Taaa
Bethx.


----------



## LvB

Anton Rubinstein's "The Asra" (sometimes spelled 'Azra'), Op. 32, #6, is an absolutely gorgeous two page song. There are many excellent songs by Rubinstein, but this one sounds like it might be perfect for what you want. The music should not be hard to find in different editions with varying tessituras, either.


----------



## altiste

*Tango Suite*

I've got a short song cycle called "Tango Suite" written for alto voice. The original had strings accompaniment but I recently did a version for voice/piano.


----------



## altiste

*Tango Suite*

There's now a recording on my webpage for _Tango Suite_ in the original version.


----------

